# 1st snow



## andy52 (Nov 17, 2008)

well this is our first dusting of snow for the season.i love it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 17, 2008)

*beautiful ,,,,i wish it would snow instead of  drissling rain ,,,at least then i could have some fun :48:*


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 17, 2008)

I always love the first snow.Then about two days of it I want it to be Summer again.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that what snow looks like?  I'm going fishing today.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 17, 2008)

I love Michigan; I used to live there.  Here on the other hand, it's currently 77 degrees and snow isn't in the forecast.


----------



## benamucc (Nov 17, 2008)

we've had 3 snows already.  now its warm again and "mud season".  can't wait till it all freezes and piles...hate the in between days.  can't keep the dog clean for 10 minutes... :48:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 17, 2008)

i feel ya,my little dog will not piss in the snow.i have to shovel her a place out to potty.gets old in the wee hrs.lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

We dont see snow very often, your pic is beautiful.

In our town if it snows, practically everything closes up cuz folks don't know how to drive on it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2008)

*Were getting a small dusting as i type.  *


----------



## Alistair (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy, once when I used to live in Michigan a friend of mine and I decided to go ice fishing.  The temperature, not including wind chill, was zero degrees.  We didn't know what we were in for.  There are no trees on a frozen lake, and therefore nothing to block the wind.  Also, we had no shanty.  Plus, I was wearing some wool gloves that got wet.  About five minutes after they got wet I walked the long journey back to the car.  My friends were calling "*****" for leaving so early.  I got back to the car and about 20 minutes later I was joined by my friends.  Only one of us caught a fish.

Gotta love Michigan and its snow!  We used to snow mobile and do other fun stuff out in the snow.  During the summer fishing sure was good.  There are so many lakes in Michigan.  What I miss living where I live now is water.  There isn't enough fresh water for me.

In your 40 acres you can grow a crop and it's likely you'll get rain; here it doesn't rain much, and during the summer it doesn't rain at all.  If you don't own property and don't have a place for a garden, growing entails lots of hiking on a regular basis. I've never been keen on hiking, especially in 100 plus degrees weather.  You need to either hand water your plants about three times a week, or set up irrigation.  Plus, during the summer your plants are the only green thing going, so to the deer and rabbits they have their appeal.  The nice thing about growing outdoors here is the sun is intense and the growing season is long and perfect for Sativa.

Let us know how your outdoor grow works out, if you do one this next summer.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 17, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Is that what snow looks like? I'm going fishing today.


Ice fishing-lol


Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice pic Andy.
Our dusting was gone by noon but still cool


Gb


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2008)

oh dude,(andy), , you lucked out. i got 12 inches of snow @ my place today. and it aint stopped snowing yet! wanna see???
we got hammered with the white stuff today.
it's heading your way bro. fill the propane tank. ...bb...


pic 1 - think i better shovel her a path. she aint happy.
pic 2 - 11 inches of powder, 5 hrs. ago. and still coming down.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 17, 2008)

be glade when i get snow i love the snow makes me feel good nice and warm inside (a lil brandy) with my bong, blunts, and zig zags.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 17, 2008)

we had some snow out here in southwest pa on sun and it snowed all day today. this is the time of the year i pull out the crock pot and cook soups and stews all day. i always wait until the winter to cook them though, just can't do it in the summer.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2008)

just watched the news here, gonna get 4-6 inches of more snow overnight. we get lake effect snow here. it dumps on us worse than anywhere in my area. when i woke up this morning, we had 4 inches on the ground, another 8 fell through out the day. our daily total will top out @ 16-18 inches...bb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 17, 2008)

Brrr you guys.  I get all nippley just thinking about it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*Can i see Ma. :hubba: :rofl: *


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Brrr you guys. I get all nippley just thinking about it.


----------



## tesla (Nov 18, 2008)

Andy we got our first snow Oct 2 It hasn't melted yet, and won't till about June.Ice fishing,snowmobiling and skiing. I love winter. But then again I grew up in South Florida for 30 years and no Snow. BTW My little dog loves the snow, He runs as fast as he can with his nose in it. Oh Yeah Northern Lights as well.


----------



## Hick (Nov 18, 2008)

> Tuesday
> 77° F  |  34° F
> 25° C | 1° C
> 
> ...


...nd DRY...
..:confused2:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 18, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> oh dude,(andy), , you lucked out. i got 12 inches of snow @ my place today. and it aint stopped snowing yet! wanna see???
> we got hammered with the white stuff today.
> it's heading your way bro. fill the propane tank. ...bb...
> 
> ...



Send it this way banjo I have a new snow blower and am tired of not using it!!! We were suppose to get nailed with lake effect lastnight and it never happened


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

i've never tried the ice fishing.i just can't see me freezing to death catching fish.nadda.hell i haven't even went fishing in good weather since i've been here.i too am used to the no snow climate.i lived in ms. most my life.it might have snowed there 3-4 times in my life.never lasts long tho.and people are piled up all over the hi-ways when it does happen.if these people only knew that i was on the road with them,they would get out of my way,lol i love sliding around town.especially with a good buzz.
    there is a fresh dusting this morning.the temp is 20 degrees this morn.not suppossed to get over 32 today.gotta love it.
   yes,i will be growing a few outside next summer,if i'm still here,that is.i meant to do it this past summer.the farmer next door planted soy beans instead of corn this yr,grrrr  pissed me off too.thats how i got to growing inside.at the last minute i realized the farmer had screwed me.i have grown some before in his fields without too many problems.just have to wait until they spray the crop for the last time.then set the plants out.
   have a good day all.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

oh yeah andy, Gulfport is looking pretty good 'bout now. . did i tell ya, i hate snow?

nippley mom? thanks for that bit of info.:hubba:   ...bb...


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> nippley mom? thanks for that bit of info.:hubba:   ...bb...


 
I knew you'd like that bb.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey banjobuzz,i was down there for 3 days last month.i didn't have time to see much as i was there on business.i will most likely be heading to gpt. or a little north of there,in saucier soon.are you in gpt?. would like to hook up with ya when i go back to visit.my son and his family is still in gpt.they are soon to be moving to tn. job related.so i guess i will sell my place down there after he leaves.i hate it but have no one to keep the place up.i have it rented now.glad to hear from ya bro.be well


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 18, 2008)

If your ever in Florida Andy,,come see me and the wife. We have plenty room and we are only 10 min from the beach. Moved to Florida 3 yrs ago,,Business related. I was born and raised in Texas. Lived in Dallas area most my life, but man do I love Florida. My Colors(Outlaw) were out of Dallas.
Anyway,,yer welcome as a Brother.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> hey banjobuzz,i was down there for 3 days last month.i didn't have time to see much as i was there on business.i will most likely be heading to gpt. or a little north of there,in saucier soon.are you in gpt?. would like to hook up with ya when i go back to visit.my son and his family is still in gpt.they are soon to be moving to tn. job related.so i guess i will sell my place down there after he leaves.i hate it but have no one to keep the place up.i have it rented now.glad to hear from ya bro.be well


 
is that a fact? Saucier, Ms.? down there among the Morans, Cuevas', Royals, Lizanas' , Hoda's, and the Wolf River??? MY Brother. i stayed off from Saucier-Lizana rd. for 10 years... small dam world huh Andy...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 18, 2008)

donald ray hoda,charlie royals,yeah the moran woman used to run the river out there.we used to say across the river,lol oh yeah doug lizana,pete saucier, shorty cuevas.sound familiar?lol


----------



## IRISH (Nov 18, 2008)

prolly better go private on this one bro. pm me...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*Got about 6 or 7 inches yesterday and more coming.   Went outside and man is it cold. :holysheep: Damn i hate freaking winter.  *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Nov 19, 2008)

I am getting screwed here!!!!!! I have a brand new snow blower, rabbit and pheasant hunting to do, and we have no snow!!! Send it this way TBG.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 19, 2008)

hey cowboy,damn sure will look ya up when i get ya way bro.if i remember right the cops are hell in florida.had a mis-hap there yrs ago.
  i got ya on the colors bro.been a long time 4 me bro.the ditos.got me.


----------



## Klicks (Nov 22, 2008)

I love the Michigan white stuff.  I got only about 6 inches.  I like getting out, but I really enjoy sitting in front of the fire when the winds start howling and we get the foot of snow the schools don't want.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate the Michigan white stuff...lol...from now thru March I can't get warm. I have arthritis so every bone in my body aches, hope my buddy invites me down to the Cape to help around his place as he has in the past, I love Fla. in the winter...

Peace...j.b.


----------

